

How to Live with Introverts - chmars
http://sveidt.deviantart.com/art/How-to-Live-with-Introverts-291305760

======
VinzO
Good starting point. If you want to go further you can watch Susan Cain's TED
talk, "The power of introverts". As an introvert myself, I love this talk. It
is good to hear for once someone saying that it is ok to be what we are.

